# rapido 709f where is the valve to drain the water tank?



## wilse

My friend has just bought a Rapido 709F, he's mega keen on it, but after reading the manual, and bending my ear for 30 mins... he can't find the drain valve for the water tank?

He says it shows you the valve in the manual, but not where the valve lives!


Can anyone please help?


TIA

Wilse


----------



## williamb

*drain valve tap*

if its the drain valve tap i think you will find its in the floor locker.


----------



## Ian-rapido

I'm very interested in this thread because we have just bought a 786f. I cant find the tank drain anywhere and at the moment I have to run the tank dry by turning the taps on. It would be really handy to find the drain tap.

Any suggestions as to where it could be will be great!

Many Thanks
Ian


----------



## whistlinggypsy

As an ex Rapido owner our was in the long pullout drawer that we kept the pots and pans in, in a hole in the floor was a wee lever we pulled up to empty and down for the obvious.

bob


----------



## Coulstock

*Rapido 709F*

Having just looked at an ad for a 709F -I would guess that the fresh water drain tap is in the locker under the bench on the left hand side - Lift the bench cushion and then the dummy wooden floor at the bottom of the locker. You'll see a lever tap - lift the lever to drain. Be prepared to 'twiddle' this tap when you close - my fresh water outlet ( under van left hand side) just went on 'dripping' when I closed the tap.

I've got a 741F - longer by virtue of separate shower cubicle. My fresh water container c/w pump is under the rear bench cushion in the lounge - the drain is in the next compartment forward but under the locker dummy floor.

Hope this helps - and yes I've got a lovely Rapido handbook but I think it should have a schematic X referring to the key numbers in the handbook.

Harry


----------



## Ian-rapido

Thank you both for the replies, I really appreciate it.

The water tank is under the left seat but there is no tap around it, i have had a good look and no virtual floor or anything. Immediately infront of it is the passenger seat and kitchen right behind it. The water heater has a drain with a red switch which is easy to see. Why have they hidden the water drain so well lol

THe pan rack has got a hole in the bottom. I cant recall seeing a switch but will look again. Why is it so far from the tank though ?

I can't keep pumping all the water out, it just takes to long. Alternatively if i cant find it i will have to take it the 30 mile treck back to the dealer :roll: 

Thank you both so much for your replies. I will be sure to check the places you have mentioned. 


Ian


----------



## camoyboy

The drain valve is fitted in the pipe from the tank to the pump. If you follow the feed pipe to the pump back towards the tank, you should come across the valve screwed to the floor. It will have a lift up lever on it, and may be difficult to access. On our 775F it was behind the pump by the wheel arch, and could only be reached by removing the drawer above. 
Plumbing is not the best feature on a Rapido!!
If all else fails, there is normally a short length of blue pipe on the valve where it sticks through the floor, have a look around underneath the van to see if you can find it, to help locate the valve.
Colin


----------



## 1300man

hi pal look under the bed near left of heater lift lever up ,its right next to heater drain valve.hope this helps.


----------



## kezbea

I beleave its under the carpit behind the passenger seat. Dave


----------



## ed786

*Rapido786F drain valve*

Hi Rapido-Ian

We have a 2005 Rapido 786f and the water tank drain valve is accessed by taking out the drawer under the oven unit. The valve is towards the outer wall and difficult to reach. The valve is opened by turning the vertical "lever" through 90 degrees either to the left or right.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## 1300man

sorry kezbea i think your wrong, just looked on my 907 ,its where i said it is.


----------



## Coulstock

*More Rapido Stuff*

After this thread had been running for a while I suddenly thought " Wait a minute - I've got a Rapido document that details some of this info" - So I've placed in Downloads/User Manuals a .pdf document originally supplied to me by a fellow 741F owner (Myfordturner) which in addition to providing some Schreiber and CBE Electrical Schematics ( for Rapidos I would say 2002-2005) also provides a 2 tables with location for all sorts of taps and shut off valves for a number of different models in addition to the location of some key fuses .

The schematics are more easily read if printed out - but still a bit faded.

Hope this helps

Harry


----------



## Ian-rapido

HI Everyone, Thank you so much for all the replies. It has been so much help that I have decided to subscribe  

I started at the back of the van and worked forward, the manual indicated it was somewhere by the kitchen so I opened up the wire rack cupboard and there was a hole in the bottom, great! But no tap  

So I then opened the drawer under the oven and with a bit of a wiggle I got it out. With the help of a torch I could just see a tap right at the back. I was really pleased. Now whether I could reach it was another question 8O But with a push I got my arm in today and managed to pull it up. It was much less faff than having to run the pump for ages and less of a headache to! 

So thank you to everyone for all the suggestions. I would never have thought it to be under the oven. I wasn't even sure if the drawer came out lol

Ian


----------



## vicdicdoc

The more I read these posts - the more I'm convinced that designers have never used or been anywhere near a motorhome - except to do the plans & drawings !


----------



## accrag

camoyboy said:


> The drain valve is fitted in the pipe from the tank to the pump. If you follow the feed pipe to the pump back towards the tank, you should come across the valve screwed to the floor. It will have a lift up lever on it, and may be difficult to access. On our 775F it was behind the pump by the wheel arch, and could only be reached by removing the drawer above.
> Plumbing is not the best feature on a Rapido!!
> If all else fails, there is normally a short length of blue pipe on the valve where it sticks through the floor, have a look around underneath the van to see if you can find it, to help locate the valve.
> Colin
> [/QUOT i have looked for this for 3 days only came across this post by accident and just gone out and found it what a place to hide it . thank you very much.


----------



## jiwawa

Good for you accrag - will you update your recent thread with the info as this thread is pretty ancient?


----------

